# Richard Olney's 40 Garlic Chicken



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Later this week I'd like to make the classic Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic. I have several recipes for the dish, but I don't have Olney's, as published in his 1974 (I believe) book, _Simple French Food_. My copy of the book is unavailable right now, and I couldn't find Olney's version by searching for it. Does anyone have the recipe? I'd sure appreciate it - I just want to check a few points of technique. Thanks!

*Edit:* OK! I found the recipe. Looking through my collection of 40 Garlic Chicken recipes, it was very interesting to see how many were "adapted" from Olney's recipe, some with credit, others without. And it was fascinating to see how many recipes were modified in ways to make them almost inedible.


----------

